# Too much smoke??



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Smoker newbie here... I have a combo gas/smoker with a firebox. I seared some ribs, chicken breasts and a couple of ribeyes on the gas side, and then put them on the smoker side for about 5 hours under HEAVY mesquite smoke at about 200 degrees. Everything came out cooked well, but the smoke was just overbearing. I like smoky food, but this was just too much. One bite and your breath would smell like a smoke pit for the next hour.... 

So, what went wrong? I had the cap just about closed on the stack the whole time. Is mesquite just not the right wood to do this with? Or should I have opened the stack to let more smoke ventilate? Or did I just leave it in there too long? I didn't think there was such a thing as too much smoke on ribs, but now I feel different. :headknock


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

chicken only needs about 2 hours.. make sure the wood is burned down to coals before putting the meat out.. i cook chicken at 275.. comes out great

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

CoastalBent said:


> So, what went wrong? I had the cap just about closed on the stack the whole time.Is mesquite just not the right wood to do this with?Or should I have opened the stack to let more smoke ventilate? Or did I just leave it in there too long? I didn't think there was such a thing as too much smoke on ribs, but now I feel different. :headknock


Never close the the exhaust vents (leave them fully open while smokin'), you regulate the temp with the intakes. You should just see a thin blue smoke, not a thick white smoke from the vents. This was reason for your 'taste' problem.

Most would mix mesquite and something like oak... regardless, make sure is well seasoned, especially the mesquite.

Finally, yes you did leave the chicken on too long.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

w_r_ranch said:


> Never close the the exhaust vents (leave them fully open while smokin'), you regulate the temp with the intakes. You should just see a thin blue smoke, not a thick white smoke from the vents. This was reason for your 'taste' problem.
> 
> Most would mix mesquite and something like oak. Make sure both are well seasoned, especially the mesquite.
> 
> Finally, yes you did leave the chicken on too long.


Correct, correct and correct.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Good stuff. Thanks guys!!


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

Next time try using mostly pecan, a little oak, and small mesquite


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I always used combinations of wood. A really good combo is oak with some apple. It works well on everything.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Wood*

Like most others:

Mesquite = Great for Hot coals, true smoking it's way to strong

My personal favorite is 90% oak and 10% Hickory or Pecan or mesquite.

As also mentioned let the wood burn a bit---Big white smoke is a no no

Just my .02


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

I know I'm probably stepping on someones toes but Low and Slow with Thin blue smoke


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

X100 on the thin blue line of smoke using any wood .


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I agree with the mixing of woods ( I keep mesquite, oak, hickory, and pecan wood as well as apple and cherry chips) One thing nobody said that might have contributed, besides the 5 hours of heavy smoke, is the age of your mesquite wood. Green, undried mesquite will definitely have a thick smoke and cause your food to have way too strong of flavor.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

any wood that is green /not thouroughly dried is going to give you a bad taste . green pecan is really bitter


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Try throwing a quarter of a large onion in the coals about every hour. It will take some of the "bite" out of the mesquite.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> Never close the the exhaust vents (leave them fully open while smokin'), you regulate the temp with the intakes. You should just see a thin blue smoke, not a thick white smoke from the vents. This was reason for your 'taste' problem.
> 
> Most would mix mesquite and something like oak... regardless, make sure is well seasoned, especially the mesquite.
> 
> Finally, yes you did leave the chicken on too long.


agree

and always knock the bark off the wood if at all poss.

i never "long cook" w mesquite ....... use oak


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

mesquite for grilling, oak, pecan for smoking.


----------

